# AIDS Life Cycle



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone here done this ride? I have a friend who does it every year. I have considered doing it, too. It seems like it would be a great ride - 7 days in the saddle, 545 miles from SF to LA. 

Is it fun? Anyone have any feedback? Thanks.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Also got a friend who did it last year with his wife and had a ball. I'd love to do it but the fundraising requirement is pretty steep, albeit a good cause.

Someone should put together a group ride on the route


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a couple of friends who do it every year. All of them say it is a good ride, and an experience you will never forget. They asked me to ride with them next year, but as ratpick said, the fundraising requirement is steep, 3K, and you also pay a $75 registration fee. All of them said the fundraising was easy, it is finding the time to train for it. You should also find someone who you can team up with, the accommodations are 2 to a tent, and if you are solo you are assigned someone to share the tent with. I would rather share it with someone I know and get along with.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

I've done this ride six times now. It's fun, well organized, lots of amenities. Relatively easy route as well, if you've been riding for a few years you shouldn't have any major problems. Most club/sport type riders will probably have the most problems dealing with all the "safety" rules (single file, foot stops, calling out etc) which can be very overbearing. I see it like this - it's their ride so you have to play by their rules if you want to participate. 

Fundraising - very very easy if you're a first-time rider. If you're a repeat rider, and you don't have access to a large LGBT community you can experience donor fatigue. 

Tents - small for two. Many people stay in hotels for the entire ride, so you can tent with them and have a "phantom tentmate." I've done this every year except for my first year, when I didn't know any better. 

Group rides on the route - A few people do this. It's all public roads so there is nothing to stop you from doing so, and some of the days go through very well-traveled cycling routes with lots of amenities so you don't have to use the ALC rest stops. I don't think it's the same as riding the entire route, but of course you don't have to raise the money.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I've done this ride twice. It's an amazing experience. I will definitely sign up for it for 2013!


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

I will be signing up for the 2013 ride also. I live in a conservative area, so my concern is the 3K fundraising.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

The fundraising is definitely the hardest part. I have always been surprised who contributes & who does not. It has always been somewhat the opposite of what I expected. 

I live on the East Coast so the logistics of it have been hard for me. I used to live in California though so participating in this is one of my few opportunities to spend time back out there.

I have so many friends from the previous ALC's we have to do a reunion next year at the event.


----------



## jmckee815 (Feb 3, 2012)

This year will be my first ride. We've been doing training rides since the beginning of the year. Must admit, the fundraising is going to be my biggest challenge. However, since reaching out to folks, I am already at 13% of my persoanl goal. Company matching programs really help out as well.


----------

